# Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA)



## kuma (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello all!
How are tricks? I hope all is well!
I just saw a link to this article pop up on Wiki , and after reading it got me thinking.
What do people think the chances are of something like this affecting the forum at some point ? :evil: 

http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/English_Wikipedia_anti-SOPA_blackout

I'm not too sure I like the future implications of such action!
All the best everyone , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2012)

Eventually it *will* affect the forum.There is a community meeting with our state's representative at noon today.I am hoping we can make it in time.There are also links set up on craigslist.Craigslist is one of the sites that has been placed on the Blackout list,that stemmed from the sale of some "Brand new rca cables".The company Monster Cable (the manufacturer of those rca cables)has stated that sales like that,have hurt their companies profits. :roll: I urge forum members to get involved.If you ever thought that Ebay rules were bad.....let them pass this bill,and it will be rediculous.Food for thought.


----------



## kuma (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Mic, how are tricks? 
I hope your well!



mic said:


> Eventually it *will* affect the forum.There is a community meeting with our state's representative at noon today.I am hoping we can make it in time.There are also links set up on craigslist.Craigslist is one of the sites that has been placed on the Blackout list,that stemmed from the sale of some "Brand new rca cables".The company Monster Cable (the manufacturer of those rca cables)has stated that sales like that,have hurt their companies profits. :roll: I urge forum members to get involved.If you ever thought that Ebay rules were bad.....let them pass this bill,and it will be rediculous.Food for thought.



That's worrying stuff there chief! :shock: 
Have you any idea if there's an online petition or something that I can sign and spread about ?
The whole thing stinks , period. :x 
All the best for now and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Chris.Yes I am fine,thank you for asking.
Here is some good info,but I had problems using the zip code search
https://action.eff.org/o/9042/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=8173
There is real eye-opening information on there about the potential future of the internet,if these bills(SOPA and PIPA) are passed.
but if you really want to see something scary,check this out
https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=0&oq=stop+the+internet+bla&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGHP_enUS461US466&q=stop+the+internet+blacklist+legislation&gs_upl=0l0l0l6078lllllllllll0&aqi=g4
This is what happens when you type "stop the internet blacklist legislation" into google.Over 3 million hits,and a lot of them are from online companies that are going to be affected if this is passed.
I am not going to flood the forum with links to pages that I think need to be read,but one in particular mentions that,what our government is trying to do,is basically the same as what china,and some other countries are already doing.I am not kidding here,there will be thousands of sites,shut down completely,and thousands of others will have very large constraints placed on them.


----------



## kuma (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello again chief!



mic said:


> I am not going to flood the forum with links to pages that I think need to be read,but one in particular mentions that,what our government is trying to do,is basically the same as what china,and some other countries are already doing.I am not kidding here,there will be thousands of sites,shut down completely,and thousands of others will have very large constraints placed on them.



Yup , that's what worries me! :evil: 
Thanks for the links Johnny , I have guests around at the moment ( and I'm still reading the forum , I'm either really commited or my manners suck! :lol: ) , I'll have a ganders after , thanks again!
All the best for now and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## rusty (Jan 17, 2012)

Proposed Hacker Satellite System Would Fight Web Censorship

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2398268,00.asp


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2012)

rusty said:


> Proposed Hacker Satellite System Would Fight Web Censorship
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2398268,00.asp


I too had read about this happening.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 17, 2012)

More and more things taken away by the government. Nothing shocking here unfortunately.

Afterthought: Blackout facebook :roll: Then people will start to care.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 17, 2012)

The major media isn't reporting about this because they are all for it, they don't even want people to know about it until it is too late.
I watch RT news and they let everybody know what is really going on. One article I read were they say it was shelved it for a while stated; that it was only delaying their defeat, as in its going to get passed sooner or later.

Jim


----------



## kuma (Jan 17, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> More and more things taken away by the government. Nothing shocking here unfortunately.



So I guess that dressing up as Batman and climbimg to the top of the roof of my local town hall holding a placard screaming "we are the people" isn't going to make a difference here then?
Gutted. :roll: 
Anybody else have any ideas?
This sucks , big time ,


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 17, 2012)

mic said:


> Eventually it *will* affect the forum.There is a community meeting with our state's representative at noon today.I am hoping we can make it in time.There are also links set up on craigslist.Craigslist is one of the sites that has been placed on the Blackout list,that stemmed from the sale of some "Brand new rca cables".The company Monster Cable (the manufacturer of those rca cables)has stated that sales like that,have hurt their companies profits. :roll: I urge forum members to get involved.If you ever thought that Ebay rules were bad.....let them pass this bill,and it will be rediculous.Food for thought.




I wonder if they will be shutting down chemical supply websites for selling counterfeit Shor products, and causing loss of profits to Shor.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> Afterthought: Blackout facebook Then people will start to care.


ROFL!


jimdoc said:


> I wonder if they will be shutting down chemical supply websites for selling counterfeit Shor products, and causing loss of profits to Shor.
> 
> Jim


I wish they would shut shor down,for slapping their name on some $3 item and charging $85 for it.That is what needs to be done!


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like they don't plan to wait for SOPA to pass.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16642369

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2012)

SOPA has been stopped indefinitely.We have won for now.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 21, 2012)

mic said:


> SOPA has been stopped indefinitely.We have won for now.



For now sounds about right, if the combined power of governments and vested commercial interests want it badly enough it will happen, maybe slowly, maybe piecemeal but it will suddenly be in existence.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the web in the US is already censored to a point. If you can't see it, how do you know it's NOT there? :|


----------



## kuma (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all!
How are tricks today ? I hope all is well! 



mic said:


> SOPA has been stopped indefinitely.We have won for now.



I just came across this , it looks like they maybe have done the sneaky on us , :| 

http://rt.com/news/acta-internet-censor-treaty-591/

All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 25, 2012)

I find this the most insulting line in the article "Government minister Michal Boni said "The ACTA agreement in no way changes Polish laws or the rights of Internet users and Internet usage,” after a meeting with Prime Minister Donald Tusk." If no change would take place then why participate in this "treaty"? Governments have gotten so brazzen telling it's people these asinine things and unfortunately the masses will accept it without question. If this article doesn't say new world order between the lines I don't know what does.


----------



## kuma (Jan 25, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> If this article doesn't say new world order between the lines I don't know what does.



It's not just me then? :evil:


----------



## kadriver (Feb 1, 2012)

We humans are characteristically so easily deceived - I think it comes with the territory. 

Mans attempt to govern himself - it is like having front row seats at a horror movie, except we are not just watching, we are right in the middle of it.

At least there is an end to it. Thankfully, it doesn't last forever!

I hope they don't do anything to ruin our forum...

kadriver


----------



## kuma (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!



 kadriver said:


> I hope they don't do anything to ruin our forum...



I couldn't agree more! :evil: 
I've just been looking about on the net , and apparently the U.S. Department of Homeland Security has just had it's current internet site watchlist leaked , whether or not this is right I don't know , but this is what I found ( no mention of GRF , [ yet ? ] ) ;

http://tinyurl.com/7xaoyc2

Heres an overview of whats being done , how , and why ;

http://tinyurl.com/45rea9r

I thought it may be of some interest , as I guess essentially it will affect all of us at some point in time , :| 
All the best everyone , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## joem (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh Darn it, my site did not make the list.
I guess my traffic increase won't come from the free advertising and hits that come from that list.


----------



## kuma (Feb 1, 2012)

joem said:


> Oh Darn it, my site did not make the list.
> I guess my traffic increase won't come from the free advertising and hits that come from that list.



:twisted: :lol:


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 1, 2012)

I knew it! Wait till facebook gets hit by this. People will revolt :!:


----------

